# Suicide by pills



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I was googling if suicide by massive ingestion of sedatives is painful and found this website http://www.intueri.org/2007/05/02/suicide-by-overdose-is-not-painless/ . Helpful to know but still confuses me. How it is the Heath Ledger, Anna Nicole Smith, and Michael Jackson all died of sedative overdoses while other people were around and none of what is on that webpage appeared to be true? Anna Nicole had two nurses in the hotel room with her and they even went in to check on her several times. She was sleeping and just died in her sleep. Didn't Marilyn Monroe die the same way? Somehow, I tend not to believe that website, although when I was in the hospital, I was in with a girl who took 30 xanax and didn't die. They didn't even pump her stomach. I can't stay awake at like 1 mg of klonopin, I'm pretty sure 30 klonopin would kill me.

So according to google what is the least painful way to die? Carbon Monoxide and heroin overdose.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know how shitty life is when you feel this way. Please don't give up though. When you get better you will be glad you didn't off yourself. You seem like a really cool person. Your kids need their mama too. I tried to kill myself 1.5 years ago. Swallowed a full bottle of xanax and adderall. Looking back I can't believe I did that and am so thankful to be alive today even though I still have problems. Things have gotten better though. I haven't isolated myself in 46 days, had a job interview today, am hanging out with people and getting use to it, and half the time am actually feeling fairly decent. Things will get better I promise. You gotta make some changes though and work at it. Get out of the house as much as you can. It's a bitch at first but after a while it starts to feel normal. Don't give up, if nothing else you have people here who truly care about you. You're a strong person and you can make it, just don't give up. Really you can and will make it. I sent you a PM with my phone number, call in anytime, seriously.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I know how shitty life is when you feel this way. Please don't give up though. When you get better you will be glad you didn't off yourself. You seem like a really cool person. Your kids need their mama too. I tried to kill myself 1.5 years ago. Swallowed a full bottle of xanax and adderall. Looking back I can't believe I did that and am so thankful to be alive today even though I still have problems. Things have gotten better though. I haven't isolated myself in 46 days, had a job interview today, am hanging out with people and getting use to it, and half the time am actually feeling fairly decent. Things will get better I promise. You gotta make some changes though and work at it. Get out of the house as much as you can. It's a bitch at first but after a while it starts to feel normal. Don't give up, if nothing else you have people here who truly care about you. You're a strong person and you can make it, just don't give up. Really you can and will make it. I sent you a PM with my phone number, call in anytime, seriously.


I'm not going to kill myself. Not yet, anyways. Honestly, I think about it a lot. I realized the other day that, according to my beliefs, you only get to live once and I only have to endure like 80 years of this and have forever to be dead. I was just curious because a couple of weeks ago my sister said that when you od on pills you end up going into shock and having seizures and vomiting all over. I always had thought that if you take enough sedative it just makes you fall asleep and eventually stop breathing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to take klonopin. And one day I woke up in the hospital on a Thanksgiving Day. I had taken whatever was left of what I had of klonopin, 15 or so pills. I don't remember ever considering it or even taking them. But that's what happened. They didn't pump my stomach, and they also said klonopin is not lethal. No suicide with klonopin I guess?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive done research into this topic. I think my chosen path would have been benzo's and going to the ocean........

BUT! it doesnt matter, because there is a cure in the horizon, i am sure of it.


----------



## from.the.ashes (May 28, 2009)

it depends on the pills, some are painful, some you dont feel.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

It is incredibly difficult to complete suicide using a benzodiazepine. They're much safer than the older class of sedatives they replaced (barbituates) and have a very large therapeutic window. A case report that comes to mind was of an adolescent male who presented to the emergency room after having ingested over one gram of valium, and had no lasting effects. To put that into perspective, a starting dose of valium is 10 mg, so he took over 100 pills. 30 mg of klonopin won't do much other than wipe your memory and make you do silly things.

Not that I'm advocating suicide or anything. I'm telling you this so that you don't waste perfectly good benzos.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I was googling if suicide by massive ingestion of sedatives is painful and found this website http://www.intueri.org/2007/05/02/suicide-by-overdose-is-not-painless/ . Helpful to know but still confuses me. How it is the Heath Ledger, Anna Nicole Smith, and Michael Jackson all died of sedative overdoses while other people were around and none of what is on that webpage appeared to be true? Anna Nicole had two nurses in the hotel room with her and they even went in to check on her several times. She was sleeping and just died in her sleep. Didn't Marilyn Monroe die the same way? Somehow, I tend not to believe that website, although when I was in the hospital, I was in with a girl who took 30 xanax and didn't die. They didn't even pump her stomach. I can't stay awake at like 1 mg of klonopin, I'm pretty sure 30 klonopin would kill me.
> 
> So according to google what is the least painful way to die? Carbon Monoxide and heroin overdose.


Trust me, death by sedative might be painless for some but the usual course includes seizures, vomiting and eventually coma and respiratory depression. Choking on vomit I find distinctly unappealing. I can't give you my sources but trust I have an abundance of data available on this particular one.

I get tempted but I think the long way round is definitely worth it.


----------

